# "Glad your swimmers were winners"



## Cowshedbythesea (May 23, 2015)

It's Father's Day, so when I logged onto ******** this morning I expected to see the usual deluge of posts. What I didn't expect was to see the phrase "glad your swimmers were winners" five times!

I know I'm being super sensitive and reflecting my personal situation onto other people - but it still affects me and I get upset, not just for myself but for my husband too. 

How do you cope with this? Not really expecting answers, just wanted to rant!


----------



## MrsGorilla (Dec 12, 2013)

Eugh, ********...the enemy to anybody in any emotional situation!! It hurts people trying for a family on mothers day, fathers day, christmas, easter (any bloomin' day really!), single people on valentines, people who have lost parents on mothers and fathers day...is there anything ******** is good for anymore?? 

Sorry it's a tough day Cowshedbythesea.... "Glad your swimmers were winners"....really? What is wrong with people? On one hand I am envious of their naivety (sp??) that they can use such a flippant comment about the miracle of life, on another hand I'm astounded these are the people whose swimmers are indeed winners.

Humph.


----------



## magicpillow (Feb 8, 2015)

Oh my goodness that is awful. My partner has azoospermia so I'm glad he didn't see any of those posts!


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

I find that really odd, our issues are male factor too but regardless just seems a weird thing to put...  In fact their swimmers plural are not winners it was only one...  My DH came down looking a bit dejected after one friend had written 'to all my friends that are dads, have an amazing fathers' day to those that aren't why the hell not?  Get your act together'  Ohh all the things I'd love to put under that.  Needless to say he is one of the people that we've become increasingly distanced from over the past years!


----------



## magicpillow (Feb 8, 2015)

Totally with you there. I saw someone quite young had put 'happy Father's Day to all the dads out there' and I felt like putting '...and hugs to all those going through infertility'. People have no clue!


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

That's awful, what a stupid thing to put!! I think I would certainly have something to say seen as our precious little girl is adopted! People can be so insensitive


----------



## mattysmrs (Jul 7, 2013)

That phrase was on a Father's Day card from 'not on the high street' along with 'thanks dad for not pulling out!!!'  YUK!  Who ever their designer is should be sacked.


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Having a working reproductive system isn't an accomplishment.

I'd much rather have parents who went to the ends of the earth to have me against the odds whatever path that took than someone who simply failed to pull out in time. 

Hugs to all those struggling today hurt by others' ignorance. 

B xxx


----------



## Cowshedbythesea (May 23, 2015)

Made me feel so much better reading these comments at the end of a stressy day. Half the time I convince myself that I'm overly sensitive, but so glad that it's not just me. 

Much love to you all  

x


----------



## Haydan (Oct 12, 2013)

that has to be the most bizarre ** post to celebrate fathers day! urgh! - glad my DH didn't have to see anything like that.

we both just tend to put a block on for Mothers and Fathers day so we can still celebrate our parents but i do tend to avoid ** as it's either OTT, false or depressing... so much fun! 

love and hugs to everyone xxx


----------

